# Sexy-but don't know why



## BAMTT

In a shameless rip-off of a Pistonheads thread how about this for a friday topic?

I'll start

Brenda Blethyn 

The older the Violin ?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Carol Vorderman.


----------



## mighTy Tee

Kate Silverton (BBC Breakfast)


----------



## Johnwx

Kate Silverton (News 24) :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

Valerie Singleton


----------



## slg

This thread needs pics - I don't know who some of these people are 

[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## badger

Amanda Redeman gets my vote



















Pete


----------



## BAMTT

Brenda










Kate










Carol


----------



## mighTy Tee

BAMTT said:


> Kate


But with her glasses on she look "dirty" [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## BAMTT

mighTy Tee said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate
> 
> 
> 
> But with her glasses on she look "dirty" [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

As a coalminers doormat :lol:


----------



## Lisa.

Thank god! There's hope for us all :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Ladies can tell us theirs as well


----------



## saint

Fiona Bruce - bit skinny, bit angular but ... don't know why.

Fiona Henderson too


----------



## ttroy225

Shwing!!!


----------



## GoingTTooFast

ttroy225 said:


> Shwing!!!


But we all know WHY she's sexy!!


----------



## Leg

Lisa, i think its the angle shes bent at in her avatar, very provocotive :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/2014381ff2f3db9c.jpg

Oh and for some reason Ive always had a thing for Nikki Sanderson, even though shes a bit pig faced, although that could be the bacon butty fetish shining through....


----------



## GoingTTooFast

If it was sexy and KNOW why, does it get any better than melissa theureu??


----------



## kwaTTro

GoingTTooFast said:


> If it was sexy and KNOW why, does it get any better than melissa theureu??


hubba hubba :twisted:


----------



## saint

sort of diverts from "milf" and "don't know why"

You'd need to be Stevie Wonder to not benefit from those examples of eye-candy.


----------



## ttroy225

GoingTTooFast said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shwing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> But we all know WHY she's sexy!!
Click to expand...

 I know but any excuse..

What about...


----------



## Leg

GoingTTooFast said:


> If it was sexy and KNOW why, does it get any better than melissa theureu??


You have to warn me before you do that, loaded up the page, now i need a shower ffs


----------



## kwaTTro

Estelle Skornik - Nicole? Papa?


















Just plain sexy


----------



## Sim

So we are now on just plain sexy :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was sexy and KNOW why, does it get any better than melissa theureu??
> 
> 
> 
> You have to warn me before you do that, loaded up the page, now i need a shower ffs
Click to expand...

Sorry mate! :lol: :lol:

If it helps to cool you down.. She's french, so there is a strong chance of armpit hair! :wink:


----------



## Leg

Sim said:


> So we are now on just plain sexy :lol:


Back on track, I like my women petite, but for some reason Dawn French springs to mind...












GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was sexy and KNOW why, does it get any better than melissa theureu??
> 
> 
> 
> You have to warn me before you do that, loaded up the page, now i need a shower ffs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry mate! :lol: :lol:
> 
> If it helps to cool you down.. She's french, so there is a strong chance of armpit hair! :wink:
Click to expand...

Not to mention the constant complaining and the fact she would go on strike half way through.


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Fiona Phillips..


----------



## BAMTT

Surprised no-one has mentioned Nigella Lawson


----------



## ttroy225

I think she is...


----------



## Leg

GoingTTooFast said:


> Fiona Phillips..


She has to be quite possibly the singularly most annoying turd faced bag on the telly or anywhere else on this green Earth. I would rather stick my d**k in a termite mound than even look at her for any length of time.


----------



## Private Prozac

Nice!


----------



## Kell

This one will annoy Lisa, but Penny Smith...










But also

Edwina Currie...


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Phillips..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has to be quite possibly the singularly most annoying turd faced bag on the telly or anywhere else on this green Earth. I would rather stick my d**k in a termite mound than even look at her for any length of time.
Click to expand...

Apart from that though, you would, wouldn't you? :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

BAMTT said:


> Surprised no-one has mentioned Nigella Lawson


Hmmm........ :wink:


----------



## Leg

GoingTTooFast said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Phillips..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has to be quite possibly the singularly most annoying turd faced bag on the telly or anywhere else on this green Earth. I would rather stick my d**k in a termite mound than even look at her for any length of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from that though, you would, wouldn't you? :wink:
Click to expand...

rofl, really, im rofl


----------



## Kell

Nigella Lawson is universally recogised as sexy though.

IMHO - this game is all about women that very few other people think are sexy.

For example, my 'thing' that I did have for Edwina Currie. Because I really like eyes and women that are a handful and she looks like a minxy woman with that twinkle in her eyes, then I can find her sexy. But I'd expect very few other people to think the same way.


----------



## Leg

I challenge any red blooded male to honestly state they dont fancy Dame Edna, definition of sexy IMO...hubba hubba baby!


----------



## GoingTTooFast

Leg said:


> I challenge any red blooded male to honestly state they dont fancy Dame Edna, definition of sexy IMO...hubba hubba baby!


I've had worse.  :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

Kell said:


> Nigella Lawson is universally recogised as sexy though.
> 
> IMHO - this game is all about women that very few other people think are sexy.
> 
> For example, my 'thinkg' that I did have for Edwina Currie. Because I really like eyes and women that are a handful and she looks like a minxy woman with that twinkle in her eyes, then I can find her sexy. But I'd expect very few other people to thing the same way.


Agreed 'My Brenda' has always struck me as a sort of naughty but nice Aunt who might have to tell you off 

I'll stop now

***Would be interested to hear Vlastan's choice


----------



## Sim

Kell said:


> For example, my 'thing' that I did have for Edwina Currie. Because I really like eyes and women that are a handful and she looks like a minxy woman with that twinkle in her eyes, then I can find her sexy. But I'd expect very few other people to think the same way.


You're not wrong :!: :lol:


----------



## Leg

Billie Piper, definately has a face like a pig snorting truffles off a beach and i ddnt notice her until she was on Dr Who where I thought she looked kinda sexy in a pig girl next door way...


----------



## CH_Peter

Lisa Edelstein from House and The West Wing.


----------



## joe1978

alex kingston, again don't know why. could be the fiery red-head thing










joe


----------



## kwaTTro

Davina McCall


















Faria Alam?


----------



## Leg

kwaTTro said:


> Davina McCall


No, no, no, no, no, nooooo. If Davina McCall and Fiona Parrotface off GMTV invited me to a private all lady sex show I would decline politely and thank my lucky stars I had a choice. Foul faced cow gets on my wick with her cack presenting skills and 'ooh look at me im 50 going on 16' attitude, f*&k off you foul bag. Ive seen more attractive excrement, and, it had more ability too.


----------



## saint

Leg said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Phillips..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has to be quite possibly the singularly most annoying turd faced bag on the telly or anywhere else on this green Earth. I would rather stick my d**k in a termite mound than even look at her for any length of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from that though, you would, wouldn't you? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rofl, really, im rofl
Click to expand...

She's a hag!


----------



## mighTy Tee

Leg said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Davina McCall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, no, no, nooooo. If Davina McCall and Fiona Parrotface off GMTV invited me to a private all lady sex show I would decline politely and thank my lucky stars I had a choice. Foul faced cow gets on my wick with her cack presenting skills and 'ooh look at me im 50 going on 16' attitude, f*&k off you foul bag. Ive seen more attractive excrement, and, it had more ability too.
Click to expand...

Fussy Bu99er - well OK I think Fiona is a stuck up tart, but a night with "Big Muver" could be an experience.


----------



## Kell

Strangely - in the Faria Alam post above there's also Nancy Dellolio

She's another.


----------



## NaughTTy

Leg said:


> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Davina McCall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, no, no, nooooo. If Davina McCall and Fiona Parrotface off GMTV invited me to a private all lady sex show I would decline politely and thank my lucky stars I had a choice. Foul faced cow gets on my wick with her cack presenting skills and 'ooh look at me im 50 going on 16' attitude, f*&k off you foul bag. Ive seen more attractive excrement, and, it had more ability too.
Click to expand...

Great tits though eh! :wink:


----------



## Leg

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona Phillips..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has to be quite possibly the singularly most annoying turd faced bag on the telly or anywhere else on this green Earth. I would rather stick my d**k in a termite mound than even look at her for any length of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apart from that though, you would, wouldn't you? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> rofl, really, im rofl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's a hag!
Click to expand...

I think Hags Inc may sue, even they wouldnt let the fetid bag in


----------



## genocidalduck

HYas to be an Essex girl for me

Amanda Tapping (Sam Carter in Stargate SG1)


----------



## Leg

NaughTTy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwaTTro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Davina McCall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, no, no, no, nooooo. If Davina McCall and Fiona Parrotface off GMTV invited me to a private all lady sex show I would decline politely and thank my lucky stars I had a choice. Foul faced cow gets on my wick with her cack presenting skills and 'ooh look at me im 50 going on 16' attitude, f*&k off you foul bag. Ive seen more attractive excrement, and, it had more ability too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great tits though eh! :wink:
Click to expand...

if u like em so u can get hold without raising your hands - great, personally i prefer em in the general chest area.

Heeeellllooooo Halle....Now THATS a woman, ding dang doo! Although, as shes sat next to me, I should state I wouldnt touch any of em, even Dawn French, over the Mrs

EDIT Pic removed - close your eyes, imagine Halle Berry topless, smile, open your eyes, welcome back to reality


----------



## BAMTT

I think we are about to be moderated :roll: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck

or Torri Higginson


----------



## CH_Peter

BAMTT said:


> I think we are about to be moderated :roll: :lol:


Enjoy it whilst you can!


----------



## Leg

BAMTT said:


> I think we are about to be moderated :roll: :lol:


Hmm, could be, as much as it pains me to remove that pic, edited.


----------



## CH_Peter

Leg said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we are about to be moderated :roll: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, could be, as much as it pains me to remove that pic, edited.
Click to expand...

Spoil sport.


----------



## garyc

Mmmmmm. Yes please. :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter

garyc said:


> Mmmmmm. Yes please. :wink:


Can you get Channel 5 on those, luv?


----------



## GoingTTooFast

CH_Peter said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Yes please. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get Channel 5 on those, luv?
Click to expand...

Not any more I wouldn't have thought!


----------



## CH_Peter

GoingTTooFast said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmmm. Yes please. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get Channel 5 on those, luv?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not any more I wouldn't have thought!
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Widget

Katie Derham

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/widget/Derham.jpg


----------



## Hipflyguy

Sophie Ellis Bextor.....










May look like the alien chick from the PS2 ad's... but Phworrr...!!


----------



## jonah

Sarah Beeny [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## BAMTT

jonah said:


> Sarah Beeny [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


Give me two good reasons why :roll: :wink:


----------



## jonah

BAMTT said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Beeny [smiley=iloveyou.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Give me two good reasons why :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

she knows what to do with a drill and huge ****


----------



## Machineman

I'm changing it to: Sexy and I do know why!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Catherine Bell


----------



## purplett

AND...










AND SURELY...










Andy 
(PS my missus looksa fair bit like our Cheryl, and one of our first dates was to see Bucks Fizz live in Guildford...1983 ish)


----------



## purplett

Oh, and am I the only person who vividly remembers that episode in "Chance in a Million" featuring Simon Callow and our beautiful Brenda B when she was in black lingerie, full webbing, phwoarr

In the top ten photo recall moments of my life!!

Andy


----------



## vlastan

Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.

I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:

So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*


----------



## stephengreen

Rebecca's got the x-factor for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag




----------



## CH_Peter

stephengreen said:


> Rebecca's got the x-factor for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


[smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## stephengreen

CH_Peter said:


> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca's got the x-factor for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

mmm..perhaps your right...cant for the life of me see what beckham saw in her :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy

Not forgetting Molly










Sweet


----------



## CH_Peter

stephengreen said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephengreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca's got the x-factor for me [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mmm..perhaps your right...cant for the life of me see what beckham saw in her :roll:
Click to expand...

She'd need to promise not to open her mouth and let any of her low life scum slapper whore a-moral worthless bitch personality out.


----------



## ttroy225

vlastan said:


> Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:
> 
> So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*


 Mr V .. I'm worried no very worried about you.. You have photos of "next door neibour girl" Did that involve twitching of the net curtains and a telephoto lens 8) ..

My girlfriend so I've been told looks the spitting image of Sarah Beeny fun bags and all (back off Jonah).. so you can start off or knock off on that


----------



## Leg

ttroy225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:
> 
> So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr V .. I'm worried no very worried about you.. You have photos of "next door neibour girl" Did that involve twitching of the net curtains and a telephoto lens 8) ..
> 
> My girlfriend so I've been told looks the spitting image of Sarah Beeny fun bags and all (back off Jonah).. so you can start off or knock off on that
Click to expand...

Ere Vlastan, send us some pics of the women from your Salsa dancing lol, are they like the ones off those shite TV programs about dancing that my Mrs and her sister watch?

Go baby go...lol


----------



## WozzaTT

ttroy225 said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:
> 
> So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr V .. I'm worried no very worried about you.. You have photos of "next door neibour girl" Did that involve twitching of the net curtains and a telephoto lens 8) ..
> 
> My girlfriend so I've been told looks the spitting image of Sarah Beeny fun bags and all (back off Jonah).. so you can start off or knock off on that
Click to expand...

I love her(s) I do.....


----------



## jonah

WozzaTT said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:
> 
> So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr V .. I'm worried no very worried about you.. You have photos of "next door neibour girl" Did that involve twitching of the net curtains and a telephoto lens 8) ..
> 
> My girlfriend so I've been told looks the spitting image of Sarah Beeny fun bags and all (back off Jonah).. so you can start off or knock off on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love her(s) I do.....
Click to expand...

Nice to know i'm not alone :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll:

....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll: 

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny('s) :roll: 

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> I love her(s) I do.....


Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:

Oh, and BTW....back on topic........

Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:


----------



## jdn

Wow, 11 replicant postings!

Is the forum jiggered again?

Now off to definitely only click submit once and see what happens...


----------



## MonTheFish

no he just likes Princess Anne alot


----------



## genocidalduck

Now her daughter is a different story...Yes Please


----------



## WozzaTT

NaughTTy said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love her(s) I do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:
> 
> Oh, and BTW....back on topic........
> 
> *Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:*
Click to expand...



Please get some help :wink:


----------



## davidg

WozzaTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love her(s) I do.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oi - that's my pic of the loverley Ms Beeny(s) :roll:
> 
> Oh, and BTW....back on topic........
> 
> *Princess Anne   (or is that sexy but really shouldn't be :? ) - Even more so since I met her a few weeks back :roll:*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please get some help :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## WozzaTT

Oh ok then - she is fit


----------



## davidg

WozzaTT said:


> Oh ok then - she is fit


Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## WozzaTT

davidg said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
Click to expand...

LOL - the knacker's yard?


----------



## NaughTTy

WozzaTT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
Click to expand...

Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :wink:


----------



## davidg

NaughTTy said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :win
> k:
Click to expand...

So Anne is in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

davidg said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :win
> k:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ann is in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No, no, no, no, no- that's Camilla :roll: :lol:


----------



## davidg

NaughTTy said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :win
> k:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ann is in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no, no, no- that's Camilla :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

So you don't fancy Camilla then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy

davidg said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :win
> k:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ann is in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no, no, no- that's Camilla :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't fancy Camilla then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Depends how many pints I've had :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg

NaughTTy said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok then - she is fit
> 
> 
> 
> Fit for WHAT [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - the knacker's yard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oi - that's my Anne your talking about :evil: :win
> k:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Ann is in the middle :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, no, no, no- that's Camilla :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you don't fancy Camilla then :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depends how many pints I've had :wink: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Even with beer goggles on [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

davidg said:


> Even with beer goggles on [smiley=stop.gif]


Hmm - yep - I think you're probably right [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

davidg said:


>


OMG, she looks like Red Rum :lol:


----------



## vlastan

Leg said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad feckers the lot of you...you can't have any of these women so why dream about them? Get real and start shagging some common real women. I guarantee you that out there you can find prettier girls that these here, although, not famous.
> 
> I was going to post a picture of my "anonymous" one, but it is so much fun watching you all dreaming over some famous women. :wink:
> 
> So post pictures of common women that you all like...next door neighbour girl, friend, your lover, your wife (if she is hot). This will be even more fun and you can make us all jealous on the sexy bird you get to yourselves only. :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Mr V .. I'm worried no very worried about you.. You have photos of "next door neibour girl" Did that involve twitching of the net curtains and a telephoto lens 8) ..
> 
> My girlfriend so I've been told looks the spitting image of Sarah Beeny fun bags and all (back off Jonah).. so you can start off or knock off on that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ere Vlastan, send us some pics of the women from your Salsa dancing lol, are they like the ones off those shite TV programs about dancing that my Mrs and her sister watch?
> 
> Go baby go...lol
Click to expand...

I don't need to watch these shows as I can dance salsa already! :wink:


----------



## bash-the-monkey

you sick, sick Bastards.

Stop it now.

I'm off to crack one out thinking of the one and only......

Susanna Hoffs (and here's a pic of her in 2003)










still in love with her since my early teens   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS here's a pic of her in the Bangles prime

http://www.susannahoffs.co.uk/pictures/allnighter/allnighter_24.php


----------



## saint

nice air-brushing!!


----------



## saint

Salman Rushdi's missus?


----------



## Toshiba

has to be kira


----------



## GW1970

of course... :roll: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## GW1970

Fast Show and all that - but don't know why


----------



## Toshiba

nice t-shirt.


----------



## saint

Toshiba said:


> nice t-shirt.


Am glad you can see the t-shirt!


----------



## Toshiba

shes lop-sided. :lol:

Kirsten Dunst too


----------



## jdn




----------



## ttroy225

Mmm... Know wht you mean :wink:


----------



## cw955

Harriet Walter Mmmmmmmmm[/img]


----------



## Leg

Resistance is futile but then again, why would you resist?


----------



## johnnyboy

GW1970 said:


> of course... :roll: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


Lovely bouncers  :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

If only she would stop calling me a stalking pervert when i call her and took the time to talk to me. She would realise im the one for her


----------



## genocidalduck

She just hangs up


----------



## GW1970

cw955 said:


> Harriet Walter Mmmmmmmmm[/img]


Remember her in the Lord Whimsey tv series, years ago - had a real crush :wink:


----------



## Lisa.

Toshiba said:


> shes lop-sided. :lol:


Well, most women are.

Although I'm only petite I'm still a 32D but much prefer my smaller side.

I don't envy Ms Beeny at all, those must ache like mad and her bra straps probably dig in her shoulders holding them up.

You men don't realise the suffering some women go thru. I'm glad I don't have massive boobs. My sister has them and she hates them.


----------



## head_ed

Neve Campbell has always been one of my all time faves.

I saw a show that her brother did in London last year, all the way through all I could think was, 'You know her mobile number - you lucky sod!'


----------



## jonah

Lisa. said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes lop-sided. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are.
> 
> Although I'm only petite I'm still a 32D but much prefer my smaller side.
> 
> I don't envy Ms Beeny at all, those must ache like mad and her bra straps probably dig in her shoulders holding them up.
> 
> You men don't realise the suffering some women go thru. I'm glad I don't have massive boobs. My sister has them and she hates them.
Click to expand...

Well I'd happily help support them :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Lisa. said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> shes lop-sided. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, most women are.
> 
> Although I'm only petite I'm still a 32D but much prefer my smaller side.
> 
> I don't envy Ms Beeny at all, those must ache like mad and her bra straps probably dig in her shoulders holding them up.
> 
> You men don't realise the suffering some women go thru. I'm glad I don't have massive boobs. My sister has them and she hates them.
Click to expand...

Us men have a similar problem too. ok not the bra stap but if you sit down and they have broken loose it bloody kills not just aches. It would bring a tear to the tuffest man i can tell you 

They are not normally that big - she has a baby.


----------



## TeeTees

Toshiba said:


> Us men have a similar problem too. ok not the bra stap but if you sit down and they have broken loose it bloody kills not just aches. It would bring a tear to the tuffest man i can tell you


Toshiba......are you admitting on here that you wear a THONG ?!? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

No - well not my own. Im on about bollock slippage from jockeys and those unfortunate times where you catch one.


----------



## Leg

Toshiba said:


> No - well not my own. Im on about bollock slippage from jockeys and those unfortunate times where you catch one.


Thats fek all m8, twisted one at football once, a whooooole new level of pain. Passed out (poof!) on the pitch. Had to have an op and everything, not nice.

2 kids since then, all present and correct Sah!


----------



## TeeTees

Toshiba said:


> No - well not my own. Im on about bollock slippage from jockeys and those unfortunate times where you catch one.


Wayhey.....now I'm wiv ya....just the thought of it brings pains to my stomach, and tears to my eyes.


----------



## Toshiba

TeeTees said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - well not my own. Im on about bollock slippage from jockeys and those unfortunate times where you catch one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wayhey.....now I'm wiv ya....just the thought of it brings pains to my stomach, and tears to my eyes.
Click to expand...

And women say child birth hurts - its just like have a large dump. if men gave birth we'd be out in 15mins and down the pub in 25. :roll:


----------



## cw955

Toshiba said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - well not my own. Im on about bollock slippage from jockeys and those unfortunate times where you catch one.
> 
> 
> 
> Wayhey.....now I'm wiv ya....just the thought of it brings pains to my stomach, and tears to my eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And women say child birth hurts - its just like have a large dump. if men gave birth we'd be out in 15mins and down the pub in 25. :roll:
Click to expand...

One of the women at work likened having a baby as the same as trying to pull your top lip over the top of your head! So how does she know? She's never had a baby. Enormous top lip though


----------



## Toshiba

i like a girl with big lips. :roll:


----------



## NickP

I've always had a soft spot for Kirstie


----------



## Toshiba

if you really liked her it wouldnt be a soft spot. :wink:


----------



## Silversea

Lisa. said:


> I'm glad I don't have massive boobs. My sister has them and she hates them.


How about a picture of your sister then..........  :roll:


----------



## slg

Silversea said:


> Lisa. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I don't have massive boobs. My sister has them and she hates them.
> 
> 
> 
> How about a picture of your sister then..........  :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller

genocidalduck said:


> HYas to be an Essex girl for me
> 
> Amanda Tapping (Sam Carter in Stargate SG1)


Amanda Tapping gets my vote ANYTIME [smiley=sweetheart.gif]










TThriller


----------

